# Charactaristics of Newborn lambs



## Linda (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a horse person, but we now have sheep.  How much time is normal between birth and standing up?  Are sheep normall born with their eys open?  We just had our first birth.  The baby is really weak and has it's eyes closed.  It was born 4 hours ago and still has not stood up.


----------



## Naef hajaya (Apr 10, 2010)

The normal time between birth and standing up one hour , and the eyes must be open and the lamb is healthy , if he weak thats not normal , look to this pictures for goat give birth  you will see the normal kids have opened eyes


----------

